
Apple: Fully ARMed? - davidw
http://www.jroller.com/robertburrelldonkin/entry/apple_armed
======
ynniv
I think that some of these are a little far fetched (Steve seems to prefer
less cutting-edge technologies), but ever since GrandCentral I have had the
suspicion that Apple wants to have a runtime-variable number of cores. That
would be most useful as a power saving technique, which is generally how we
improve battery life without increasing weight. So, not having seen runtime
variable cores in an iPhone (yet), but knowing that the tablet will have to
outperform the phone with similar battery life, I think that we will see a
large number of low power (ARM instead of x86) cores soon.

